

Offer HN: Free Tax Help from a CPA - camz

I'm offering free monthly office hours for anyone that needs tax advice.  Also, I'll be around nwc (new work city) coworking space if you want to meet me in person.<p>You can ask me anything accounting, partnership, corporate or individual related.
======
adyus
I'd like to ask a couple of individual freelancer questions. Do I need to go
through HNOfficehours or could I contact you directly somehow?

~~~
camz
You can email me directly at cameronkeng@gmail.com

